# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zarza (Leeuwarden)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zarza

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Zarza, Leeuwarden

Adres: De Drie Dukatons 2-J, Leeuwarden

Website: www.bonnehus.com


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zarza*

----------

